# B655 Classic - winterised and upgradeable?



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking at a 2004 B655 Classic today. I understand that it is on a Fiat chassis (not Alko) and has not got the double floor of the standard B series. I noticed that the waste tank was underslung and not inboard. 

1st question: are they regarded as being wimterised? I notice that the Merc versions are also single floor but are winterised and have heated waste tanks so perhaps this is the same. I preume the PUAL wall insulation is standard across the range.

2nd question: the max weight is 3500Kg. This seems rather small for a big van with 4 seat belts. Is it possible to upgrade the Fiat chassis to above 3500Kg? I know it can be done with an Alko chassis. I don't know if this one is based on Ducato 15 or 18.

Thanks in anticipation of any help on this.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
All Hymers are winterised. They nearly all have at least one locker that will take skis and Hymer expect you to use them for skiing holidays. Mine has the same chassis as yours and not only are the pipes and tanks insulated the heating ducts warm air to stop things freezing.
Can't help you on the payload question but if you search there have been plenty of postings on the subject.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a look underneath at the waste tank and compare it with this picture of ours. Note the large ribbed pipe to the right of the picture: that is a warm air duct from the Truma system to the dump valve housing and insulated double jacket around the waste tank. If the B-Classic has something like this it will be winterised. I think all Hymers are.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*B 655 Winterised and upgradeable*

Hi 
I have recently sold my B655 Classic, which was a great van, but to say it is winterised is not true. I was told by Hymer UK, who I bought it new from in 2006 that it was ok down to -8 degrees. The B Class was OK to -25deg they said!! Seems a lot.
No problem with the single floor, although the new B class I have just bought is a lot warmer first thing in the morning!!
When I ordered, I ordered the Ducato 18 Maxi Chassis at 3850k and I tried later to uprate this to 4000k, but Hymer Germany said it was not possible.
If the van you are considering icon the Ducato 15 at 3500, I think that you may have weight issues.
If you want to PM me for more info please do.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Winterised Hymer*

Hi Peter,

We have had a Hymer Classic and I think that minus 8 would have been no problem. The cold water is stored inside, the waste tank is twin skinned for insulation and is set partially into the floor to give some warmth to the top of it. 
Also, most of what goes into a waste tank will not freeze at normal temperatures anyway. Fairy liquid and similar are derived from salt and is a very good anti freeze, plus you have the option of adding a little warm water with fairy liquid to raise the freezing point of whats in there. 
The unit itself is well insulated, so from a point of view of living space warmth, no problem.
Phil


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winterised*

Going back six years to when I started motorhoming, I looked at a Classic and a B range with double floor. The dealer in question told me the main difference was the name! Fortunately I then met Deepcar International who set me straight.

My understanding is that to be winterised, all pipes and plumbning are inboard - so between a double floor usually. An example of this is a Dethleffs 7871-2.

The Classic would no doubt be very well insulated.

My British built Kontiki is not sold as winterised but it (and me) survived last winter in the UK - and the taps kept flowing etc. I do however leave the waste tap open in such severe weather so the dish water goes down the sink, into the waste tank and straight out again.

Russell


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have the next model up. B660 Classic, albeit on a Merc. It is fully winterised and is the exact same picture as the one Philip downloaded with a large pipe from the heating system alongside the waste pipe/valve/tank. We have been down to -17 one night according to the thermometer i put out and had no problems with freezing up/emptying. We live 1100 ft up on the moors in Teesdale and experimented before moving into the van. We are currently on a very long tour.

As long as we have gas then no problem and i thought they were all built the same.

Do you not have a manual, in ours it says as long as you have gas you will not freeze up.

Paul.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed replies. This club is worth its weight in gold. You get far better information here than from the dealers! I saw a 630 (Merc) and that had heated and insulated waste tank even though it was underslung on a single floor. The information about payload was really useful and I can see from the pdfs of the manuals that, on many vans, there is an option for Ducatop 15 or 18, the latter having a higher payload.

My wife likes the Hobby 700 she spotted in Oak Tree caravans. This is after my extensive research over the years! It is winterised and has a max weight of 4600Kg. Nice layout too, But I have set my heart on a Hymer. Probably B644G being ideal but, having noticed that the Hobby was nearly 8m in length, perhaps I shoudl be less worried about keeping the length down to 7m and look at a B694 which everybody seems to love! Just over a month to go before the train robbery money comes in so any help is more than welcome! Should I be scared off by length? My storage space will take up to 8m no problem.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

peterthebruce said:


> Thanks for the detailed replies. This club is worth its weight in gold. You get far better information here than from the dealers! I saw a 630 (Merc) and that had heated and insulated waste tank even though it was underslung on a single floor. The information about payload was really useful and I can see from the pdfs of the manuals that, on many vans, there is an option for Ducatop 15 or 18, the latter having a higher payload.
> 
> My wife likes the Hobby 700 she spotted in Oak Tree caravans. This is after my extensive research over the years! It is winterised and has a max weight of 4600Kg. Nice layout too, But I have set my heart on a Hymer. Probably B644G being ideal but, having noticed that the Hobby was nearly 8m in length, perhaps I shoudl be less worried about keeping the length down to 7m and look at a B694 which everybody seems to love! Just over a month to go before the train robbery money comes in so any help is more than welcome! Should I be scared off by length? My storage space will take up to 8m no problem.


With regards to length, I would say it depends how you will use the van. If you park it up somewhere (campsite, wild spot) and have bikes, scooter, toad,etc to get where you might want to go for shopping, side seeing, etc length isn't too much of an issue.

If your van is also your main mode of local transport, then fairly short will enable you to park in normal parking bays, eg in towns and super markets.

We find that a 6m van like our Hymer b544 enables us to do that (although we might stick out of the bays a bit).

Pieter


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Obviously you have not mentioned budget so these suggestions may be off the mark, but there are a couple of Hymers at Bundesvan that you might consider.
http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/showroom.php

Scroll down and there is a '97 B644G (earlier style) but that has a 2.5 litre engine. Scroll further down and you will see a beautiful B614. Very similar layout to the B644G - in fact it has replaced the 644 in recent years. That is a van I would definitely consider if we were changing now (but we love our B630 Star-Line).


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We are in the C class with our Hymer so I guess it is not the same. Our
waste tank does not appear to be really insulated and it is not heated. We have done a fair amount of winter camping and the only real problem has been that the waste tank valve freezes up. Putting some antifreeze in the tank seems to help or on a weekend we have just let it stay frozen until we leave and it thaws out on the way home.


----------

